# Need help?



## Edwin (Jun 15, 2013)

I just want to ask that do my family need will or any other things for transferring the ownership of property to their own name that i have in another country.Because i buy that property as i am working in this country and to whom they contact for this purpose?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Hope this helps a little, I have property in Malta and i am currently living in Australia i had given the property to my son who is currently living in Malta, if i am understanding your situation you have the property and your signing it over to your family? If this is the case they dont need a will they only need you to sign with the lawyer that your handing over the property, but there maybe an inheritance tax to be paid and government taxes in your home country.

louise


----------

